
Why buying a house today is so much harder than in 1950 - johnny313
https://www.curbed.com/2018/4/10/17219786/buying-a-house-mortgage-government-gi-bill?src=longreads
======
navjack27
Don't live in California?

~~~
bayofpigs
Yeah the article starts with "To understand just how unaffordable owning a
home can be in American cities today, look at the case of a teacher in San
Francisco seeking his or her first house."

You could just as easily write how now is the most affordable time to buy real
estate and use Mississippi as your model.

“Numbers never lie, after all: they simply tell different stories depending on
the math of the tellers.” ― Luis Alberto Urrea

